# New Holland 310 square baler



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

What is the year this model was made or is there a range of years when this was made?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't have a definite answer for you. I did look and see that the oldest one I found was 78 and the newest was 82. I would try using Bing or Google and put in the serial #. There is a good chance you will get the year that way. If nothing else give the serial # to your NH dealer they will be able to get it for you.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Steve.

Marshall


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

No problem. If you need any help just let me know. I can get answers from my NH guys. They are real good to me.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a fellow that I know down the road that has a New Holland 310 that he does not use. Hasn't used it since the second year after he bought it. He told me that there have been around 3000 bales of grass through it and about 1000 bales of straw through it.

I went over and looked at it and it has been under the shelter with equipment stacked all around it for several years. I turned the PTO by hand and everything is free and moving very smooth. All the gears on it look very tight.

What should I expect to pay for this older baler. It looks to be in very good condition. The only thing that I see obviously wrong is that one of the tires is flat. I estimate the baler has sat under the shelter for at least 25 years.

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.

Marshall


----------

